# May/June Late Season Skiing



## Duncanator24 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am already feeling withdrawals from this great season of skiing and want to try and get in another trip either in Mid-May or early June if possible. Obviously with the changing of seasons, there are not many options. But lift tickets are cheap and Spring conditions are always really fun. 

Thinking:
- Jay Peak
- Killington
- Mammoth Mountain or Squaw Valley (closing date of July 4th)

Obviously going out West is a bit of a stretch but I am sure they will have the best snow and number of trails open. Any other mountain options I am missing that I should consider?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2017)

Does Sugarloaf stay open until late May/June?  I assume they could if they wanted to.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2017)

Jay's current plan is to run until May 7...they have stated it is up in the air whether they continue beyond that. Even for K early June could be a stretch. Too early to predict whether they will make that. For Mid-May, K would be my choice in the east (and possibly the only choice in the east).


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Does Sugarloaf stay open until late May/June?  I assume they could if they wanted to.



Sugarloaf's snow report today says "It's the beginning of the last weekend of the 2016/2017 season and the weather is looking better and better." So to answer your question, it doesn't look like they are a choice after this weekend (although I suspect they could be if they wanted to considering they still have 128 trails open)


----------



## Jully (Apr 28, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarloaf's snow report today says "It's the beginning of the last weekend of the 2016/2017 season and the weather is looking better and better." So to answer your question, it doesn't look like they are a choice after this weekend (although I suspect they could be if they wanted to considering they still have 128 trails open)



Emailed them and got a very cookie cutter response. No chance of any opening beyond Monday, May 1. A big shame. Still plenty of snow up there.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2017)

Jully said:


> Emailed them and got a very cookie cutter response. No chance of any opening beyond Monday, May 1. A big shame. Still plenty of snow up there.



That is a shame.  Too bad they're so remote from major population centers.  I guess locals can hike for turns well into June if so inclined.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> I am already feeling withdrawals from this great season of skiing and want to try and get in another trip either in Mid-May or early June if possible. Obviously with the changing of seasons, there are not many options. But lift tickets are cheap and Spring conditions are always really fun.
> 
> Thinking:
> - Jay Peak
> ...


A-basin is my go to late season. Also, Aspen often reopens for Memorial Day weekend, IF cover is still good, with up/downloading on the gondola. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 28, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarloaf's snow report today says "It's the beginning of the last weekend of the 2016/2017 season and the weather is looking better and better." So to answer your question, it doesn't look like they are a choice after this weekend (although I suspect they could be if they wanted to considering they still have 128 trails open)





Jully said:


> Emailed them and got a very cookie cutter response. No chance of any opening beyond Monday, May 1. A big shame. Still plenty of snow up there.



They've officially said May 1st is their closing date....In years past they've traditionally gone to weekends only for a 1-2 more weekends, however that is not the vibe or word I am getting on the hill.   Pretty certain Monday will be it for them....Heard rumors seasonal workers were told Monday is the last day.   It is too bad, as I was there last weekend with everything below the spillway x-cut still open (including glades)....We got the last chair of the season on timberline with the front extensions (Nitro, Gondi, & Powder Keg) with very good coverage.   It's always bittersweet to ski this time of year knowing it is "coming to an end".   The mountain took a little hit this weekend, so I am guessing more bare spots will be showing, and most glades will probably be "done", however they should have most every trail open off Spillway X-Cut with plenty of coverage.   Get it while you can !!!


----------



## Duncanator24 (Apr 28, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> A-basin is my go to late season. Also, Aspen often reopens for Memorial Day weekend, IF cover is still good, with up/downloading on the gondola.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



How late does A-basin stay open generally?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> How late does A-basin stay open generally?


Daily til 1st weekend in June, and maybe a couple weekend's after that. Skied powder there in mid June in '04, I believe. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Duncanator24 (Apr 28, 2017)

Really? that's crazy! I would imagine its due to the ~13k altitude. And only like a little over an hour from Denver. Maybe that is something I should consider!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Really? that's crazy! I would imagine its due to the ~13k altitude. And only like a little over an hour from Denver. Maybe that is something I should consider!



The Pugski folks have big Mothers day party at A-Basin, it would be worth heading out just for that. I know Phill is bringing a bunch of demo skis with him too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Does Sugarloaf stay open until late May/June?  I assume they could if they wanted to.




Before becoming part of Boyne they often went to mid-May. I've skied there as late as May15. But Boyne has decided that Sunday River is their late season mtn even though the snow lasts longer at the Loaf.


----------



## Jully (Apr 28, 2017)

wa-loaf said:


> Before becoming part of Boyne they often went to mid-May. I've skied there as late as May15. But Boyne has decided that Sunday River is their late season mtn even though the snow lasts longer at the Loaf.



Have they decided that? I thought Boyne more just decided they weren't in the late season game. They've both closed within a few days of each other the past few years and prior to that, SL was still doing the first weekend in May while SR was closing in April.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 28, 2017)

Not sure where you came up with that one.The loaf is almost always open later than SR.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 28, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Sugarloaf's snow report today says "It's the beginning of the last weekend of the 2016/2017 season and the weather is looking better and better." So to answer your question, it doesn't look like they are a choice after this weekend (although I suspect they could be if they wanted to considering they still have 128 trails open)



That certainly has changed.!28 down to 49 today and its really showing the disconnecting on the cam now.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 28, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> I am already feeling withdrawals from this great season of skiing and want to try and get in another trip either in Mid-May or early June if possible. Obviously with the changing of seasons, there are not many options. But lift tickets are cheap and Spring conditions are always really fun.
> 
> Thinking:
> - Jay Peak
> ...


I'm in the same boat.  I'm not ready to give up.

I think Jay is done 5/7.  Even if they are open past then, it'll only be terrain off the Jet.  If that's the case, I'd personally rather go to Killington and lap the Superstar Quad.  At this point with the warm weather though, I have a feeling Killington won't make June 1st this year.

As for out West... there's some stuff still open.

Bachelor in Oregon - daily operations until Memorial Day.
Mt. Hood Meadows in Oregon also, not sure how late they usually go, maybe June/July?
Mammoth, CA
Squaw, CA
Heavenly, CA

Others who are open now, but I'm not sure if they're open past early May:

Mt. Rose, Tahoe
Sugar Bowl, CA
Timberline Lodge, OR
Snowbird, UT
White Pass, WA
Lake Lousie, Banff, CAN
Sunshine Village, Banff, CAN
Mont Saint-Sauveur, QC, CAN
Whistler-Blackcomb, BC, CAN
Winter Park, CO
Arapahoe Basin, CO
Loveland, CO
Nakiska, Alberta, CAN


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I'm not ready to give up.
> 
> I think Jay is done 5/7.  Even if they are open past then, it'll only be terrain off the Jet.  If that's the case, I'd personally rather go to Killington and lap the Superstar Quad.  At this point with the warm weather though, I have a feeling Killington won't make June 1st this year.
> 
> ...



Mount Hood Meadows doesn't go very much longer.  In a few weeks, all the action on Mount Hood shifts solely to Timberline, which is the perennial epi-center of US summer skiing with a host of alpine and snowboard camps, and the lifts spinning in many years right on through to September when they shut them down for a few weeks of maintenance before the snow starts flying again


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2017)

wa-loaf said:


> Before becoming part of Boyne they often went to mid-May. I've skied there as late as May15. But Boyne has decided that Sunday River is their late season mtn even though the snow lasts longer at the Loaf.


Incorrect.  Sugarloaf is the Boyne late season mountain.  SR trims to weekends only after Patriots day while Loaf continues daily ops normally til closing day.  That said, they will both close this year after May 1st, Loaf with arguably more of the mountain open than SR.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Apr 28, 2017)

Jay just posted on FB they are done after Monday May 1st now.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2017)

Well for June nothing in New England.  We skied A Basin until June 12th last year.  Was never any powder though.  It was pure spring skiing craziness.  The last day had top to bottom with High Noon all bumped out.  The top was Lenawee Face to Dercums Gulch to High Noon.  So June turns are possible there and definitely in California and also Oregon.  Going into May we have A Basin and Loveland at 100 % open.  Today was phenomenal - powdah !  Has been snowing all week on the Continental Divide. With another foot coming tonight and more next week.  Loveland will go one week into May.  Then the stay open a little longer for their ski club only.  Beyond that A Basin will be the only game in town.  Unless you want to hitch rides on Loveland pass.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2017)

Not really. A lot of them will be closing after this weekend, despite a large snowpack. Lack of skiers. 



Jcb890 said:


> As for out West... there's some stuff still open.
> 
> Bachelor in Oregon - daily operations until Memorial Day.
> Mt. Hood Meadows in Oregon also, not sure how late they usually go, maybe June/July?
> ...


I also think Lake Lousie closes early May. Can't remember exact date though.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowbird I bet will go to July 4th. The place just got 4 feet of snow this week.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 28, 2017)

If you're going west to ski snow in july just go hike for turns somewhere good and lonely


----------



## cdskier (Apr 28, 2017)

machski said:


> Jay just posted on FB they are done after Monday May 1st now.



And yet on their website they are still advertising ski vacation deals for next weekend! It really shouldn't be so hard to update everything within minutes of each other when decisions are made. (And this isn't aimed only at jay as many places are guilty of the same thing with saying things on social media that don't match their websites)

Perhaps they lost more snow than they expected today? When I got up to sugarbush around 630 this evening it was still almost 75 at the base. Snow is disappearing quickly here.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 29, 2017)

The Cat is pulling the plug after today.  Bummer, thought they had said Sunday 4/30..??
Down to 9 trails so no doubt they lot a LOT of cover since last weekend.


----------



## Tin (Apr 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well for June nothing in New England.


----------



## Steve@jpr (Apr 29, 2017)

Our last day will be  May 1st--bottom of the Haynes and Jet are both trashed.  thanks for the heads up re: website hanger-ons-just made the decision at end of ops yesterday and folks likely still taking things down.



cdskier said:


> And yet on their website they are still advertising ski vacation deals for next weekend! It really shouldn't be so hard to update everything within minutes of each other when decisions are made. (And this isn't aimed only at jay as many places are guilty of the same thing with saying things on social media that don't match their websites)
> 
> Perhaps they lost more snow than they expected today? When I got up to sugarbush around 630 this evening it was still almost 75 at the base. Snow is disappearing quickly here.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 29, 2017)

It may be a challenge for sugarbush to be open until Monday. Snowball is narrow and thin and not really anything left to push around. Steins has a few spots where you are running out of options on where to go as well.



I may have to hike up spring fling a bit Monday if they don't make it just so I can say I skied in May!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2017)

Tin said:


>


Haters gonna hate!

Was not making any earth shattering statements.  Let me ask this when was the last time there was lift served skiing in June in New England?  My bet it was at Killington and probably only on June 1st quite some time ago.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 29, 2017)

Just got back from Snowbird where almost 40 inches fell..It's always an option. Cheap deals at the cliff lodge and airfare isn't crazy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> Haters gonna hate!
> 
> Was not making any earth shattering statements.  Let me ask this when was the last time there was lift served skiing in June in New England?  My bet it was at Killington and probably only on June 1st quite some time ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Yeah, but don't count your chickens before they hatch. With a little luck, K might make it this year.

The last year they did was 2002. You can throw out the many years that Nyberg ran the place as he didn't care to try for June.  Killington did make it into June six years in a row in the 90s, seven years in a row in the 80s and have offered skiing as late as June 22nd.

No, it's not Abasin, but what they attempt to do every year is great for the New England skiing region as it pushes the envelope at both the start and end of the year. I bet several places would have shorter seasons if it wasn't for Killingtons efforts.



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, but don't count your chickens before they hatch. With a little luck, K might make it this year.
> 
> The last year they did was 2002. You can throw out the many years that Nyberg ran the place as he didn't care to try for June.  Killington did make it into June six years in a row in the 90s, seven years in a row in the 80s and have offered skiing as late as June 22nd.
> 
> ...


I have no doubts they will shoot for June.  I have skied there to the end for the past 4-5 seasons but they have always fallen short.  I hope they do claim June lift served.  If they do I hope it is at least June 3rd and not just June 1st. 

But it is the darn S turn that develops towards the bottom.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> I have no doubts they will shoot for June.  I have skied there to the end for the past 4-5 seasons but they have always fallen short.  I hope they do claim June lift served.  If they do I hope it is at least June 3rd and not just June 1st.
> 
> But it is the darn S turn that develops towards the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


The area the S forms was DEEP last weekend, and to my eye atleast they have much more snow than they have in a while down below the S area next to the line of Snow Logic towers on skiers left.

If the East has an above average, wet next few months - June likely won't happen this year. If we can get into an "average" temperature pattern and not too much liquid precip with some occasional nights where it dips into the 20's for a few hours to really set things up, then K is in as good a shape to ski into June as they've been in a while

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 29, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Just got back from Snowbird where almost 40 inches fell..It's always an option. *Cheap deals at the cliff lodge* and airfare isn't crazy.



What's it like staying up there for a week?   I found some really cheap deals for staying at Snowbird Easter week, but wasnt sure how it would be staying up there.  As long as the road's clear it's < 1 hour RT to a restaurants/grocery stores etc.. so I imagine it's not too bad.


----------



## Jully (Apr 29, 2017)

How cheap is cheap, out of curiosity?


----------



## kingslug (May 1, 2017)

Its better to stay on the mountain now as the road can get crazy and there is no bus anymore. The lines for the Tram have been insane as 12 inch dumps each night have brought the locals out in droves..but its so worth it. Check out the Cliff lodge deals. I think they are under 200 a night including lift ticket. Doesn't get any cheaper. You don't need to get off the MT as General Grits at Snowbird has some food. But if you want to rent a car its about 230 for the week, 4WD will double that which you would need if it dumps. I go up every December and stay at the Cliff and never need to go back down.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 1, 2017)

Has anyone skiied Squaw Valley late season? Just curious what sort of lifts/trails they generally keep open super late season. I am going to be in California (LA) for a bit early June anyways and might add on a trip there for a couple days. Saw they do $52 per ticket if you show a season pass from anywhere in the US. Seems like a pretty good deal and theyve gotten dumped on enough that it could work out. 

Same goes for Mammoth (lift tickets are not much more that time of the year) but its easier to convince my girlfriend to go to Tahoe since we can stop at Napa on the way.

Also, really surprised that Jay died out early. I thought they had excessive amounts of snow still. Was trying to put together a trip there next weekend, but oh well! Might go to the K instead.


----------



## snoseek (May 1, 2017)

Squaw is running Shirley lake chair for summer season which is not overly exciting terrain but hey its skiing.
Not sure about mammoth but I bet it will be skiing a whole lot better.


----------



## jaytrem (May 1, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Has anyone skiied Squaw Valley late season? Just curious what sort of lifts/trails they generally keep open super late season.



I skied there in late May one year, had a great time.  Most of the skiing was up top and to the right.  The primary lifts were Granite, Shirley and Gold Coast.  It was accessed by the tram and they also had the Mountain Run open so you could ski back to the base.  The tram was on a set schedule (like every 20 or 30 minutes).  So if you ski to the base you might want to time it properly.  This is no doubt the year to do it with the super deep snow pack.  Probably can't go wrong with either place.  I do see Mammoth's open terrain is basically the center of the mountain. That's 12 open lifts and a ton of acres.  Not sure how much terrain both places will close by then just due to lack of crowds.


----------



## benski (May 1, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Its better to stay on the mountain now as the road can get crazy and there is no bus anymore. The lines for the Tram have been insane as 12 inch dumps each night have brought the locals out in droves..but its so worth it. Check out the Cliff lodge deals. I think they are under 200 a night including lift ticket. Doesn't get any cheaper. You don't need to get off the MT as General Grits at Snowbird has some food. But if you want to rent a car its about 230 for the week, 4WD will double that which you would need if it dumps. I go up every December and stay at the Cliff and never need to go back down.



The thing about staying at the cliffs is you have to have ski area food, cereal or cup of noodles at every meal. All the rooms have for food is a fridge and a keurig.


----------



## jaytrem (May 1, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Squaw is running Shirley lake chair for summer season which is not overly exciting terrain but hey its skiing.
> Not sure about mammoth but I bet it will be skiing a whole lot better.



Closer to LA too.  Given the choice I'd go Mammoth over Squaw at that time.  Only been there in mid-april and it was still 100%.  But even if it's just the gondola and a couple lifts around it, it's much more interesting than what Squaw keeps open.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 1, 2017)

jaytrem said:


> I skied there in late May one year, had a great time.  Most of the skiing was up top and to the right.  The primary lifts were Granite, Shirley and Gold Coast.  It was accessed by the tram and they also had the Mountain Run open so you could ski back to the base.  The tram was on a set schedule (like every 20 or 30 minutes).  So if you ski to the base you might want to time it properly.  This is no doubt the year to do it with the super deep snow pack.  Probably can't go wrong with either place.  I do see Mammoth's open terrain is basically the center of the mountain. That's 12 open lifts and a ton of acres.  Not sure how much terrain both places will close by then just due to lack of crowds.



If Granite runs, that would definitely be plenty enough terrain to me. Not sure if just the Blues off of Shirley would be worth it, but I would have fun either way I suppose. What's the weather like that time of the year? Obviously its not going to snow but I am totally unfamiliar with West Coast weather. Will it be like 60s on the mountain?


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 1, 2017)

jaytrem said:


> Closer to LA too.  Given the choice I'd go Mammoth over Squaw at that time.  Only been there in mid-april and it was still 100%.  But even if it's just the gondola and a couple lifts around it, it's much more interesting than what Squaw keeps open.



Agreed, that makes sense. I have heard that from multiple sources that Mammoth is better in late late spring, plus the extra altitude should keep conditions in good shape. The only real plus to Squaw is the other things to do in the area of Tahoe.


----------



## Los (May 1, 2017)

I don't know if this is appropriate to ask, but would anyone have a killington voucher or two they'd be willing to part with for compensation? I'd like to surprise my son with a bonus day at Killington, but I can't justify paying the window rates at this point... 

If so, please PM me! Thank you!!


----------



## jaytrem (May 1, 2017)

Los said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate to ask, but would anyone have a killington voucher or two they'd be willing to part with for compensation? I'd like to surprise my son with a bonus day at Killington, but I can't justify paying the window rates at this point...
> 
> If so, please PM me! Thank you!!



No voucher to share, sorry.  But just a reminder they do give 50% off weekdays and 25% off weekends if you show them a ticket or pass from this season.  It says they keep the ticket though, so if you like to collect tickets (like I do) that may be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 1, 2017)

Killington is also $36 on Liftopia which seems pretty cheap to me


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

Los said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate to ask, but would anyone have a killington voucher or two they'd be willing to part with for compensation? I'd like to surprise my son with a bonus day at Killington, but I can't justify paying the window rates at this point...
> 
> If so, please PM me! Thank you!!





jaytrem said:


> No voucher to share, sorry.  But just a reminder they do give 50% off weekdays and 25% off weekends if you show them a ticket or pass from this season.  It says they keep the ticket though, so if you like to collect tickets (like I do) that may be a bit of a bummer.


What he said.  Window rate appears to be $60, so I think it comes to $45 for Sat/Sun and $30 for a Friday.


----------



## Los (May 1, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Killington is also $36 on Liftopia which seems pretty cheap to me



Yeah, that might be the way to go... still better than the season pass discount...


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

Los said:


> Yeah, that might be the way to go... still better than the season pass discount...


Didn't even think to look, definitely the way to go if that's the weekend price.


----------



## jaytrem (May 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Didn't even think to look, definitely the way to go if that's the weekend price.



Oh yeah, liftopia was my backup plan for yesterday but I managed to score a voucher earlier in the week.  Can't believe I forgot that, must be getting old.


----------



## mikec142 (May 1, 2017)

I've read reports that Squaw might not close at all this season.  They were talking about running the tram and having to hike a bit to the Shirley Lake area but keeping the SL area open.  I skied there in February.  I couldn't believe how much snow there was.


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2017)

jaytrem said:


> Closer to LA too.  Given the choice I'd go Mammoth over Squaw at that time.  Only been there in mid-april and it was still 100%.  But even if it's just the gondola and a couple lifts around it, it's much more interesting than what Squaw keeps open.



Still one hell of a day trip at 6+ with Mammoth being 6 or so hours away from LA.  Getting to or from will take a good part of a day.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Still one hell of a day trip at 6+ with Mammoth being 6 or so hours away from LA.  Getting to or from will take a good part of a day.


Wouldn't be a day trip either way. Probably 4 days, 2 of which would be spent skiing, 2 would be driving and doing other stuff. Obviously Mammoth is closer and would probably have more snow. But I consider both just because with this season, I imagine I can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Wouldn't be a day trip either way. Probably 4 days, 2 of which would be spent skiing, 2 would be driving and doing other stuff. Obviously Mammoth is closer and would probably have more snow. But I consider both just because with this season, I imagine I can't go wrong with either choice.



I was kidding about the day trip.  I suspected you would be doing something like you posted above.  I think you are right can't go wrong either way.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 4, 2017)

mikec142 said:


> I've read reports that Squaw might not close at all this season.  They were talking about running the tram and having to hike a bit to the Shirley Lake area but keeping the SL area open.  I skied there in February.  I couldn't believe how much snow there was.



Looks like they want to go through august if possible.
https://snowbrains.com/squaw-valley...pen-weekends-june-open-saturdays-july-august/


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 4, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like they want to go through august if possible.
> https://snowbrains.com/squaw-valley...pen-weekends-june-open-saturdays-july-august/



Quite the interesting article. Surpassing 700 inches of snow for the season is insane! I am officially booked for skiing there at Squaw June 3rd-4th. I will be sure to report how much of that snow is still standing. I am sure there will still be more snow there than I saw in Vermont all season.

And I would definitely ski in August if I lived nearby just for the spectacle of it.


----------



## snoseek (May 4, 2017)

In just going to tour all summer I think. Leaving in 9 days.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

I reached out to Squaw and Mammoth through the FB Messenger.  Most mountains are really good about getting back to you quick.  Mammoth has already responded, but Squaw has not.

RE - Mammoth:
Mammoth has said their hours will be changing in the next couple of weeks. Currently 8:30 - 4:00 daily, which will change possibly to 7:30 - 1:30 daily in a couple of weeks. The person on their FB Messenger couldn't confirm exactly when their hours will switch or the exact hours, but that was the estimate they gave me.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I reached out to Squaw and Mammoth through the FB Messenger.  Most mountains are really good about getting back to you quick.  Mammoth has already responded, but Squaw has not.
> 
> RE - Mammoth:
> Mammoth has said their hours will be changing in the next couple of weeks. Currently 8:30 - 4:00 daily, which will change possibly to 7:30 - 1:30 daily in a couple of weeks. The person on their FB Messenger couldn't confirm exactly when their hours will switch or the exact hours, but that was the estimate they gave me.



Hmm, thats odd but I guess it makes sense since the snow will basically just be mush later on in the day anyways. Hopefully lift tickets are pretty cheap thats the only part I havent quite figured out yet.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Hmm, thats odd but I guess it makes sense since the snow will basically just be mush later on in the day anyways. Hopefully lift tickets are pretty cheap thats the only part I havent quite figured out yet.


Not that cheap.
Daily rate is $79 ($80.58 with tourism assessment)
5 of 7 rate is $59.40 ($297 + $5.94 tourism assessment = $60.59/day)


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 4, 2017)

Well I will be at Squaw which has a $52 "other resort" passholder ticket. So assuming I show my Sugarbush pass, I can get that rate. I am wondering if window rates will end up any lower due to limited hours. Obviously Mammoth and Squaw will differ from each other.
http://squawalpine.com/tickets-passes/day-tickets/lift-ticket-deals


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Well I will be at Squaw which has a $52 "other resort" passholder ticket. So assuming I show my Sugarbush pass, I can get that rate. I am wondering if window rates will end up any lower due to limited hours. Obviously Mammoth and Squaw will differ from each other.
> http://squawalpine.com/tickets-passes/day-tickets/lift-ticket-deals


I messaged Squaw also, but haven't heard back.  I'll respond in here when they get back to me.  That $52 deal seems nice, but if you are planning more than 2 days it may not work...



> Flash your 2016-17 season pass from any resort in the U.S. at the ticket window and get a discounted lift ticket for just $52 - that's a $72 savings!
> 
> *This deal is limited to one per passholder per day with a limit of two purchases for the 2016-17 season.*


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 4, 2017)

Yup, I saw the limitation. Works out perfectly since I am going for two days anyways. They are only open weekends in June so it would be difficult to use more than 2 days anyways.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> Yup, I saw the limitation. Works out perfectly since I am going for two days anyways. They are only open weekends in June so it would be difficult to use more than 2 days anyways.


You're right, I missed that part.


----------



## Smellytele (May 5, 2017)

Just hoping that there is a Friday that has good weather in May so I can get a day in at K.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

I have 2 passes good for Squaw Valley if anyone wants them. Shame to see them go to waste.


----------



## snoseek (May 5, 2017)

Me! Ill even trade you some half price vail vouchers! At work now will mssg tonight!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Me! Ill even trade you some half price vail vouchers! At work now will mssg tonight!


If snoseek doesn't want them I may be interested... I'm trying to talk a couple friends into a trip, but nothing confirmed so I don't want to take them unless I know I'll use them.


----------



## jaytrem (May 5, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have 2 passes good for Squaw Valley if anyone wants them. Shame to see them go to waste.



Don't need them, but just wanted to thank you for your generosity!  Hopefully Snoseek gets couple great days with them.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

The 2 passes have to be used by either 2 different ppl on the same day, or you could use them on consecutive days. Snoseek looks like you got dibs. Don't need any Vail vouchers but appreciate the offer. Hmu later with mailing addy.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 5, 2017)

Ahh poo, I am too late to my own thread to claim the tickets! Haha, well if Snoseek doesnt use them, I would gladly take them! I have flights and a place to stay and a car rented already. So I will definitely be there at Squaw no matter what.


----------



## snoseek (May 5, 2017)

I've got a cheap in so someone else should use them. Thanks though you are the man.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

Duncanator, I asked for 2nd dibs, but if you have concrete plans, you take them.  If I go it would be towards the end of this month and I don't have anything booked yet so it might not even happen.


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 5, 2017)

Oh yeah I'll certainly be there regardless. Funny that my first west coast ski experience will be in June of all times. But with my Mountain collective pass for 2017/18 I'll be getting way more of it soon!


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 5, 2017)

Well the whole point of my giving them away is not a demonstration of my generosity, but to preferably have them get used and enjoyed.

So, Jcb890, hope the next one goes to you bro.. but I think Duncanator24 being 100% on the plans and all.

So Duncanator send me a PM with a mailing addy I'll get these out to you quick. That's crazy you're going in June! Show us some pictures, will ya?


----------



## Duncanator24 (May 5, 2017)

Dropped you a pm! I'll definitely make sure to post a couple pictures for sure. Might be a bit slushy but I'll have fun either way.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well the whole point of my giving them away is not a demonstration of my generosity, but to preferably have them get used and enjoyed.
> 
> So, Jcb890, hope the next one goes to you bro.. but I think Duncanator24 being 100% on the plans and all.
> 
> So Duncanator send me a PM with a mailing addy I'll get these out to you quick. That's crazy you're going in June! Show us some pictures, will ya?


No worries and thank you for your generosity.  My "_friends_" are balking at the idea of resorts not being open a full day, so I have a feeling nothing is going to materialize.  I'm happy Duncanator will be able to use them.

Some friends... :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 9, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> No worries and thank you for your generosity.  My "_friends_" are balking at the idea of resorts not being open a full day, so I have a feeling nothing is going to materialize.  I'm happy Duncanator will be able to use them.
> 
> Some friends... :lol:


----------



## Jcb890 (May 9, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 22573


I'm in! haha


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jul 6, 2017)

I forgot to post on here earlier in June, but I did actually get around to skiing Squaw Valley June 3rd-4th. It was amazing! I wish I got a chance to get out there during the winter, I can only imagine how much snow was there a few months earlier. Even so, the hikes up to the top of Granite Chief and Headwall led to amazing runs with some deep soft snow.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Jul 6, 2017)

And a picture


----------



## Glenn (Jul 7, 2017)

Great pic!


----------

